# Baby sitting & job in christchurch



## Shinas (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi Everybody !!!

We are planning to Move Christchurch this year. My Wife is looking for an Admission in University of Canterbury. I will get an Work Permit for 4 years along with her admission in the University . We are currently 3 person . My Wife , Kid and myself.
I have some queries to be clarified related to the baby sitting and Job Opportunities in Christchurch as follows :

Baby Sitting ::

Our son is 2 year old .

1)Shall I hire an individual Baby Sitter for my Baby or Any Baby Sitting Schools/Groups are available for a group of children ??
2) What will be cost of baby sitting ??

Job::

I am Basically a Mechanical engineer having experience in Sales and Projects for 5 years . I am ready to do any decent work for initial Surviving.
1) Is it possible to get any jobs immediately in Christchurch??
2)What is the possibility of getting Jobs related to Sales & Mechanical Engineering??


Cost of Living::
What will be the cost of living in Christ church for a small family like mine...

Your response will be highly appreciable
Thanks and regards.. 
Shinas Nazar


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Shinas,

Options for baby sitting:-
(1) Get a live in nanny. Probably a bit over the top for a family with one child, but something to consider. There are several agencies that will find you a nanny. Essentially the nanny will be a young part-time student who is studying for a degree of their own and experienced in child minding. There are some things you have to provide while the nanny is living with you like a bedroom, bedroom furniture, a bathroom, access to a vehicle and maybe you must provide food and drink ? Research this to find out the latest requirements. You pay them a weekly wage via the nanny agency and in return they give you 8hrs a day / 40hrs a week child minding whilst the parents are out working then the evenings and weekends are their own.
A friend of ours in Christchurch has had a couple of nanny's for their two kids as they both work full time and essentially it is cheaper for them than daily childcare or nowadays for them before and after school clubs.
Unsure of the cost. I'd assume the nanny would get minimum wage which is currently $660 per week but you'd possibly have to pay more as the agency will have to have a cut.
(2) Send your child to a private daycare. We did this with our eldest child and currently do it with our youngest child. You need to check hours of business and find a place that suits drop off and pick up times when considering university or work. Essentially they start earliest 07:30 till latest 17:30 and full day cost would be approx $50 per day (you need to check this as Christchurch daycare fees could be higher ?). You may also have to provide a packed lunch and nappies. 
(3) Send your child to a registered PORSE childminder. This is a person who is a registered nanny/childminder and is registered and certified by PORSE. They look after up to 5 kids at their own home. Unsure of the cost but I'd guess approx $35 per day. Agaian you'd have to consider pick up and drop off times.
(4) There will be local people who are registered childminders or have experience childminding and will be happy to look after your child but they probably won't be registered and won't have adequate insurance etc. Bit of a risk ? Join local Facebook Groups when you arrive and ask a question to get recommendations.

Job:-
(1) Probably not. Unlikely any employer will employ you immediately. You'll have to apply for any vacancies or turn up unannounced and ask for a job, have a chat, have an interview etc etc. Maybe even have a week or two trial before they offer you a job ? They will have to go through your history, references etc.
(2) Probably good in Christchurch. Have a look on www.seek.co.nz and www.trademe.co.nz etc.

CoL:-
Very subjective as it all depends what you can and cannot live without.
CoL all across NZ is high.
You can do an online shop on www.countdown.co.nz to get an idea of how much a grocery shop would cost.
Property rent will be your single highest cost maybe $400 + per week.
Mobile phone approx $20 per month with 1GB data and unlimited calls/texts within NZ and Aus. More if you ring/text internationally or use SMS.
Power maybe $150 a month average. You could also have gas which will reduce power cost but then you'll have a gas cost so essentially Power & Gas $150 per month average.
Water maybe $20 a month but all depends if you're on a meter.
Sky TV from $50 a month.
Broadband internet from $70 a month.
Contents insurance $60 a month ?
What about transport - a car or public transport ?
You have to pay to visit the GP - maybe $70 each time. Child will be free till 13yrs unless they are considered an international patient (depends on visa status) so you may have to pay for them also. A consultation would include the cost of a prescription if required.
You will have to may for each medicine from the Pharmacy $7.50 each.
Repeat prescriptions are approx $20.
You have to pay to visit the dentist. Approx $100 for a check up. $100 for a hygienist session. $400 for one filling.


----------



## Shinas (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you very much for your reply...


----------

